# WTB : Steel Rolex 36mm and above



## mitadoc

*WTB : Steel Rolex 36mm and above*


View Advert


Hi there,

I will be happy to get a steel one, OP, DJ or Air King ( 36 mm) , with the new clasps / bracelets ( after 2010).

I have a Breitling Blackbird for part exchange + cash, thank you.




*Advertiser*

mitadoc



*Date*

16/11/21



*Price or Trade Value*

£1



*Category*

Wanted


----------

